# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Het altijd koud hebben - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Hebt u het altijd koud?* 

Zoek naar de oorzaken op basis van de symptomen die ermee gepaard gaan. 
U zult dan zeker een oplossing vinden, want het is echt niet aangenaam om het constant koud te hebben!


*U hebt het niet alleen koud, uw gezicht ziet er ook zeer bleek uit
*U hebt het koud en u voelt zich altijd vermoeid
*U hebt vooral koude handen en koude voeten
*U bent op dieet en u hebt het altijd koud


*U hebt het niet alleen koud, uw gezicht ziet er ook zeer bleek uit*
U hebt het niet alleen altijd koud, uw huid is ook zeer bleek en dat is vooral te merken aan uw gezicht. 
U voelt zich bovendien vaak vermoeid. 
-Zou u geen ijzertekort hebben? 
Anemie (bloedarmoede) komt bij vrouwen zeer vaak voor, onder meer ten gevolge van het maandelijkse bloedverlies tijdens de menstruatie. Ook bejaarden lopen een verhoogd risico op een ijzertekort.

Een bloedproef bij uw huisarts volstaat om uw ijzergehalte te kennen. Naargelang het resultaat kan de arts u een ijzersupplement voorschrijven. Blijkt dat niet nodig, dan kunt u de hoeveelheid ijzer in uw voeding opdrijven: rood vlees, bloedworst, lever, vis, eigeel, bonen, droge bonen, linzen…


*U hebt het koud en u voelt zich altijd vermoeid*
Gevoeligheid voor koude en vermoeidheid zijn twee typische symptomen van hypothyroïdie. 
Als u bovendien enkele kilo's bent aangekomen en als uw hartslag laag is, is het zeer waarschijnlijk dat uw schildklier er iets mee te maken heeft.

Een slechte werking van de schildklier heeft inderdaad een belangrijke weerslag op heel wat lichaamsfuncties. In geval van schildklierinsufficiëntie, begint alles vertraagd te functioneren, ook ons vermogen om onze lichaamstemperatuur te regelen.

Een eenvoudige bloedproef kan ook deze hypothese bevestigen. Hebt u een tekort aan schildklierhormonen, dan kan uw arts een behandeling voorschrijven om het tekort aan te vullen.


*U hebt vooral koude handen en koude voeten*
Dit is waarschijnlijk het syndroom van Raynaud. 

Deze aandoening treft vooral vrouwen, in het bijzonder slanke vrouwen. De oorzaak is onbekend. 
Het staat wel vast dat er problemen zijn met de bloedsomloop ter hoogte van de uiteinden van het lichaam. Door de slechte vascularisatie (doorbloeding), worden de vingers en de tenen wit, koud, stijf en pijnlijk.

Het gebruik van sommige geneesmiddelen, bètablokkers bijvoorbeeld, kan ook leiden tot het syndroom van Raynaud. Raadpleeg uw arts om hiervoor een oplossing te zoeken. 

Hebt u een lichte vorm van het syndroom, dan kunt u ook de uiteinden van het lichaam goed bedekken. U kunt bijvoorbeeld zijden handschoenen dragen onder een paar warme handschoenen. Hetzelfde kunt u doen met zijden sokken onder een paar warme sokken.


*U bent op dieet en u hebt het altijd koud*
Uw dieet is misschien te beperkend. 
Het heeft te maken met uw lichaamsbouw: hoe groter en hoe slanker u bent, hoe meer warmte u verliest. 

Omdat het lichaam energie verbruikt om de lichaamstemperatuur op peil te houden, moet de aanvoer van calorieën dus voldoende zijn. 

Wees dus redelijk, honger uzelf niet uit zonder reden en aarzel niet om verschillende lagen kledij aan te trekken. Bescherm vooral uw uiteinden: uw handen en uw voeten, maar ook en vooral uw hoofd. Zowat 50% van de lichaamswarmte gaat via het hoofd verloren! Voor de mensen die het altijd koud hebben, is het dragen van een muts, een hoed of een hoofddoek een must!

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

